# did you see the 620 in the olympics?



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

It was in the closing ceremony. All filled with watermelons (I think they were fake). I thought it was cool!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you would think it was cool-lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Off Topic?


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

Coco said:


> Off Topic?


no.. on topic


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

how is this off topic? it is a discussion of a "classic datsun" filled with watermelons and this is the "classic datsun" section


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Relax...the only reason I said it is because this is a "technical forum". Carry on about the watermelons.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

How many watermelons could you fit in a 620 anyways?
I guess that would depend on size also wouldnt it? What would a stock suspenion actually handle wieght wise?

Watermelon is good at picnics


----------

